# Cruising LA's beautiful coast



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Check out the fantastic scenery minutes south from the Los Angeles international airport.




























All images are mine.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed...kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos, are those yours?


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> great photos, are those yours?


Yes, just cited them. Thanks!



Linguine said:


> beautiful indeed...kay:


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------

